# As The Crow Flies



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

As the crow flies: Distance Calculator


----------



## NancyNGA

Mapquest might guide them around this.  Field of scarecrows discovered by Google Maps in Finland.








Spoiler



They are part of an art installation called The Silent People, which can be found in the Suomussalmi region of Finland, made by the artist Reijo Kela and features almost 1,000 scarecrows.   They have stood in the field ever since the autumn of 1994, when they were first installed.

https://www.thesun.co.uk/tech/46008...ows-the-creepiest-google-maps-discovery-ever/


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

As the crow flies by White Tiger

Not sought by the average birder,
when they flock we call it murder.

Commonplace but seldom noticed,
welcomed like a swarming locust.

Her reputation's rather bleak,
her mind is sharper than her beak.

Some say she is cold and heartless,
evil mistress of the darkness.

A soaring aristocracy,
her body sleek like ebony.

Unseen she flies the midnight skies,
light years away, as the Crow flies.


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## NancyNGA

Will this be on the test???


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Meanderer

"Staring Out The Window" - Fulton Lights


----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## SifuPhil




----------



## Meanderer

A crow walks into a bar....looking like he is in a good mood.

The bartender says "hey buddy, the boss still giving you a hard time or did he give you that vacation?"

The crow replies, "let's just say I finally figured out how to get away with a murder."


----------



## Meanderer

OLD CROW SOUR MASH NIGHT


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Meanderer

Don't like to crow...but.....


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## NancyNGA

A pair of crows made good use of the mast of a yacht in Aberystwyth harbor, Wales, to create an true ship's _crow's nest_. Daily Mail, 2013


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Meanderer

Joe, the Crow





One Sunday, while we were talking about counting those who attend church, I asked “do we include the bird who finds its way in”?  

Bill told me the story of Joe the crow, who flew in the front door one Sunday and upset Mary.  He went on to tell how, about 25 years ago, he removed 4 baby crows from the nest.  He and each of his two brothers kept one, and his Dad kept the remaining crow, who he named Joe.  The idea was to keep the crow in a cage, feed and care for it, and over time it would become used to humans and be a pet.  Well, Bill who was working each day, released his crow too soon, and it flew off, never to be seen again.  

	His Dad had been spending quite a bit of time with his crow, and Joe had become domesticated.  He told Bill to take Joe home and keep him.  He fed Joe bread and milk with sugar in it.  A special treat was old, stale raisin bread.  Joe was “helpful”…he would sit right next to the cat, and “help” eat the cat’s food, and he would also “help” the neighbor empty her clothesline by pulling the pins off the line.  

	Joe was attracted to shiny objects, and one day, while playing with his ring of keys around the crow, Bill made the mistake of throwing the keys too close to Joe, and he grabbed them in his beak and flew off.   Bill, waving his arms and yelling, ran after Joe, who soon dropped his treasure.  Bill never did that again.

When Bill & Mary went to church, Joe was alone and seeking human company would fly over to the church.  One Sunday, Joe flew in the front door to visit.  We don’t know if he was “counted”, but he was “ushered” outside.  Mary worried that he might try to fly in one of the windows.  She knew our church was something to crow about….but this was going too far!

	Finally, the time came when Joe flew away, and Bill thought that was the end of Joe.  But the next spring, Joe returned with the “Mrs.”, who being shy, remained in the woods.  After three days of visiting and saying goodbye, Joe flew away with his mate and they never saw him again.  
Bill said that baby groundhogs, dug up and removed from the hole can be made into pets the same way.  Why it can even work with a baby skunk…..if you feel up to the challenge!


----------



## RadishRose

Cute story.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Meanderer

Crow Man Puppet(VIDEO)

 "The former Poet Laureate Ted Hughes once declared: “Scratch an Englishman, find not a lion but a Crow.”
Now, the company behind the blockbuster play War Horse is breathing life into puppets once again, this time with birds taking centre stage.
The Handspring Puppet Company will tomorrow premiere Crow, a “dance theatre” adaptation of Hughes’ poems about the bird".


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Lucky, old crow, ya are


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

Passenger - Flight of the Crow


----------



## NancyNGA

What is the difference between a crow line, a beeline, and a mouse line?  layful:


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

P-51 Mustang fighter.


----------



## NancyNGA

Finished this pictorial puzzle (nonogram) on a puzzle-solving website last night.  Took me 25 minutes. It was titled "Crow."  Sorry, I couldn't resist posting it. layful:


----------



## Meanderer

Crow's-word Puzzle?


----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Counting Crows


----------



## Meanderer

*Medieval Viking Crow Axe*


----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Meanderer

_*The Final Straw!
*_


----------



## Meanderer

*Crow's Rest*


----------



## Meanderer

*Rare photo shows crow riding atop a flying bald eagle*

Bird photographer Phoo Chan captured once-in-a-lifetime photos when a bald eagle allowed a crow to land on its back and hitch a ride


----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Butterfly

RadishRose said:


> View attachment 53610
> 
> View attachment 53611
> 
> View attachment 53612



I always wondered how being baked in a pie didn't kill the crows.  One of life's big unanswered questions . . . .


----------



## RadishRose

Miraculous!


----------



## Meanderer

Large Crow Puppet at the Heart of the Beast Theater's annual Mayday Parade 2011


----------



## Pappy




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## RadishRose

The bird is the word! hahaha, good one, SB~


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

RadishRose said:


> View attachment 54120


Rose, that is beautiful! 

The Artist is Nan Hamilton


----------



## RadishRose

Wow, kind of you Meanderer, thanks. I love the piece too, and will look her up now. Thanks again.


----------



## Meanderer

_*Crowflight in Slo-Crow!*_


----------



## Meanderer

Majestic Crow


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

Shaman leather mask


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Butterfly

Aunt Bea said:


>



I saw that movie in a theater  years and years ago.  It scared me half to death.  Not as bad a psycho did, but it still scared me.


----------



## RadishRose

Picasso- Woman with a crow


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## RadishRose

So funny! I was wishing she'd let the crow take the pan to see what he wanted it for. Great vid!


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Liberty

RadishRose...now that crow picture is just plain "ghoulish"!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

*RAF Little Rissington*


----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

5 Reasons To Like Crows (American Crow)


----------



## RadishRose

Meanderer said:


> 5 Reasons To Like Crows (American Crow)


I love those birds. Thanks for the video!


----------



## Pecos

Crows are highly intelligent birds who are very watchful and quick to give the alarm.
For this reason, The Old Crows Association is the name of the US Military association for electronic warfare experts.


----------



## RadishRose

Maybe they drank this at parties?


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose

Meanderer said:


>


Caw!


----------



## RadishRose

Quoth The Raven....................


----------



## Meanderer

Thief of Hearts...Diana Martin


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

A Study in Scarecrows......!


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Lvstotrvl

I love birds but for some reason crows give me the creeps!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Meanderer

No business, like Crow business!


----------



## Ken N Tx

Raising the water level...


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## MarciKS

It's about ten miles as the car drives, but we can do it in six. (Just in case you have trouble seeing it)


----------



## Autumn

My favorite member of the crow family...


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Pumpkin pie and Pilgrim Crows......


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Aunt Bea

Autumn said:


> View attachment 118324
> My favorite member of the crow family...


_May you always have an eagle in your pocket ... a turkey on your table and Old Crow in your glass ..._​​


----------



## Meanderer

The crow might be the perfect new year bird  ​

The Cornell Lab of Ornithology notes that "American crows are highly social birds, more often seen in groups than alone. In addition to roosting and foraging in numbers, crows often stay together in year-round family groups that consist of the breeding pair and offspring from the past two years. The whole family cooperates to raise young. Winter roosts of American crows sometimes number in the hundreds of thousands. 

Often admired for their intelligence, American crows can work together, devise solutions to problems and recognize unusual sources of food. Some people regard this resourcefulness and sociality as an annoyance when it leads to large flocks around dumpsters, landfills and roosting sites; others are fascinated by it. American crows work together to harass or drive off predators, a behavior known as mobbing."

_Crows are loaded with ancient symbolism, but the meaning of that symbolism is up for grabs. Some see a crow as a symbol of bad luck and death. Often, however, crows are seen to symbolize a new phase in one's life. They are seen to bring intelligence and flexibility to life choices._


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

Meanwhile, at the Tap-room......


----------



## Meanderer

'The materials are the metaphors'​

"Roadkill"


----------



## Meanderer

The Crow | Halloween decorations​


----------



## Meanderer

Crow an animals Speedpaint drawing by Jemarie - Queeky


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## SmoothSeas

​


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## horseless carriage




----------



## Meanderer

_Elegant Crow_


----------



## horseless carriage

You can always rely on Shakespeare 
for an appropriate quotation.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

P51 Mustang "Old Crow"


----------



## SmoothSeas

​


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose

Paco Dennis said:


>


The poor crows!


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Talking wild crow actually speaks to squirrel at bird feeder


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## bowmore

Van Gogh


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Meanderer

Partial Migration Helps Explain Where Crows Go in Winter





A crow with a satellite transmitter attached to its back. _Photo by Melissa Jones._

“Partial migration”—where some individuals within a population migrate and some don’t—is common among birds and is speculated to be a step on the evolutionary path to complete, long-distance migration, but scientists know very little about how it actually works. A new study from _The Auk: Ornithological Advances_ tracks where American Crows go during the winter and shows that while individuals are consistent in whether they migrate or stay put, partial migration might give them enough flexibility to adapt to changing environmental conditions. (Read More)


----------



## Meanderer

This crow seems convinced he's a tiny human


----------



## RadishRose

Meanderer said:


> This crow seems convinced he's a tiny human


So cool!
I watched this on YT not long ago, but well worth watching again. Love Tuck! Thanks for posting this.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------

